# Asus P4C800-E Deluxe Promise driver



## Obsidian (Feb 21, 2006)

I have an Asus P4C800-E Deluxe mobo that has 2 onboard SATA controllers, an Intel ICH5R supporting 2 SATA connectors and a Promise PDC20378 supporting 2 additional SATA connectors. (up to 4 SATA HD's in total)

I have 3 physical hard drives (all Seagates) installed inside my computer, 2 pre-existing 120GB drives in RAID-0 and a new 300GB drive that I just popped in. The 120GB drives are connected to the Intel chipset. The 300GB is connected to the Promise chipset.

The problem I'm having is the new 300GB drive isn't being recognized by Windows in Disk Management. I'm pretty sure the problem has something to do with the Promise chipset not installed correctly.

I followed these instructions:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/archive/index.php/t-10439.html


> These ports are driven by the Promise controller chip; this is an add-on controller which lives on the PCI bus. To run non-RAID on the Promise you must change the Advanced- Onboard Devices Configuration- "Onboard Promise Controller" to Enabled, and "Operating Mode" to "IDE". Then later you must load the Promise SATA378 ATA driver (http://www.asus.com/support/downloa..._id=20&m_id=3&f_name=378ATA100130.zip~zaqwedc) into Windows, NOT the "FastTrak RAID" driver.


I've set the BIOS option to IDE.

I tried installing the drivers for the chipset, but now I get a device error in Device Manager. Under "SCSI and RAID controllers", I get a device error on "WinXP Promise SATA378 (tm) IDE Controller".










Not sure what to do now. Some help? Thanks.


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

There are 2 drivers for the promise controller, 1 for raid and one for non raid. You will have to install the non raid driver which is *Promise FastTrak 378 ATA Driver*, if you installed the other ( raid ) driver this could account for the error


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but as you can see in the screenshot, I do have the non-RAID driver installed. Problem is, it's still not being recognized.


----------



## Obsidian (Feb 21, 2006)

To test, I tried installing WinXP on the 300GB drive to see if it would pick up. I unplugged my 120x2 RAID drives (just in case), booted from WinXP CD, pressed F6 to install Promise SATA (non-raid) drivers from floppy, XP install accepts them, XP installation then reports that no hard drives were found and cannot continue with installation.

Hrm. I assume that in this stage of installation, there can't be any possible problems with conflicts with other drivers. So I think its either the drivers are completely not recognized or its a hardware issue. What do you think? Hardware? :dead:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Have you looked to see if you can download a newer driver, maybe the driver is the problem :4-dontkno


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Typically if you see the sata drive in the bios but not in XP, you will need to format and partition the drive before you install XP, I suggest you use the drive mfg's software which usually come on a bootable floppy or cd...if not you can download it from their website.....once that is done XP should be able to recognize the drive and allow you to install the fastrack 375 driver.


----------

